

Honeycast – View, setup and record honeypot sessions - nl5887
http://honeycast.io/

======
hoopism
I know what a honeypot is. And I know what a cast is. Can you provide more on
what I am actually viewing though? Not clear.

~~~
nl5887
Sure. You're looking at recorded sessions of real attacks on our honeypots.
The commands they're entering, the malware they are uploading.

~~~
hoopism
Guess the sessions I looked at just were not quite what I expected to see...
perhaps that's the interesting part?

------
eridal
what's up with all these eastern casting hack sessions?

